# Could I heat a single bedroom with . . .



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Some type of radiator, a 110v 20gal water heater, and a pump? What kind of electricity would something like this use? Someone upgraded their water heater so we have a nice new-ish 20 gal laying at the shop, i'm thinking wow that would fit in the garage (right next to the bedroom) real easily. . . .
Room size is 11x14 2x6 walls with r-19 insulation
What do you think? :thumbup::yes::no:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It would be a total waste of your time and material thinking you can get heat from that tank.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> It would be a total waste of your time and material thinking you can get heat from that tank.


Thats kinda what I thought too. Lock/delete/ban. :yes:


----------

